# berkley cherrywood feeder



## niddafischer (17. März 2008)

hallo,

da ich einen teil meiner derzeitigen feeder rute verloren habe,muss ich mir wohl eine neue zulegen doch ich will mit dieser nicht nur feedern sondern auch mit pose angeln.Meint ihr die Berkley cherrywood in 4,20m ist dazu geeignet?,ist die rute auch für brassen und forellen geeignet??


mfg niddafischer


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

Posenangeln geht mit Feederrute
Wen du die mit WG 250 meinst, die stemmt sogar einen Waller aus dem Rhein.


----------



## niddafischer (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

ja ich weis das mann mit feederruten auch mit posen angeln kann aber geht das mit der cherrywood und ja die mit 250g?


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

Ja geht, habe die einige male gefischt (Kumpel hat die) das Teil ist bretthart, da sitzt der Anschlag aber bei Forellen solltest Du etwas aufpassen im Drill.


----------



## niddafischer (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

was meints du mit aufpassen also auf was


----------



## spinner14 (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

Dass sie nicht ausschlitzen.


----------



## feedex (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

Also... ich habe mir gerade erst die Cherrywood in 4,50m / -250g zugelegt.

Nach erstem Testlauf bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, das man damit durchaus einen Kühlschrank aus dem Wasser pullen kann. Gut, war leicht übertrieben - aber das ist ein sehr starker und harter Knüppel.

Für die Nidda ist das Teil definitiv ein bis zwei Nummern zu gewaltig, sowohl vom Rückgrat als auch vom WG her. Wenn Du damit nicht auf Main oder sogar Rhein abzielst, würde ich Dir eher vom Kauf abraten. 

Auch in Bezug auf Forellen sehe ich genau wie Dennis das Problem des Ausschlitzens. 
Besonders mit Geflecht ist das viel zu gewaltig.


----------



## niddafischer (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

mhm ok ich wollte damit eigentlich am TEICH angeln und nicht an die nidda und vorallem sollte es ja hauptsächlich auf karpfen und brassen gehen aber halt nebenbei auch auf forelle.


----------



## BlueFox (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

Denke für deine Ansprüche würde eine feinere Feeder reichen. Ich fische die Cherrywood im Rhein und da macht sie einen guten Eindruck.
Aber für den Hafen oder See ist sie einfach unterfordert und auch nach meiner Meinung nicht geeignet.


----------



## mr.krabs (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

Nimm für Forellen doch eine dehnbare Mono als Puffer, dann hast du das Ausschlitzproblem etwas behoben.


----------



## niddafischer (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

ja schon klar wenn ich auf forelle geh dann würde ich mono nehmen.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

nimm auf keinen Fall die Cherry fuer einen Teich... ich habe 3 Stueck, und ich liebe sie heiss und innig. Sie machen aber erst Spass, wenn du mal eine vernuenftige Barbe oder Karpfen dran hast. Ausserdem bekommst du leichte Posenmontagen nicht wirklich weit geworfen. Gerade die 4,2m Version federt noch weniger als die 4,8m Version (habe beide Modelle)

Ich wuerde mich ganz ehrlich da mal eher bei Browning umgucken, und zwar eher in der kategorie um 60g oder wenn es auch mal an einen Fluss gehen soll die 100g WG. Browning baut meiner Meinung nach feine feederruten.

Und wenn du nicht ganz soviel Geld ausgeben moechtest, dann gibt es die DAM Green Cross Feeder, sind sicher nicht "high end" aber vom preis-Leistungsverhaeltnis in der 100g Kategorie in ordnung.


----------



## dcpolo (17. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

Bisschen offtopic, aber weiß jemand, wo es die Cherrys zur Zeit erschwinglich gibt? Die waren immer so bei 60-70€ und jetzt sind die sowohl bei ebäh als auch in diversen Shops für gut 100€ zu haben. Allein Gerlinger will "nur" 80,00€.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

Für die Cherrywood-Fans: Ich benutze als Spitze den Nachbau einer Spitze aus dem DAM-Sumo Programm... Die sind länger und haben eine bessere Biegung.
Hab ich vom meinem Stammdealer...


----------



## niddafischer (21. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

hab gute nachrichten,mein tackledealer kann vieleicht eine spitze für meine feeder finden also muss ich keine kaufen!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

miss doch mal mit einer schieblehre nach, wie dick die spitzen im Ansatz sind und guck im Internet. Muss nicht immer das originbal sein, manchmal sind andere sogar besser, und wenn sie nicht ganz genau passen, kannst du sie mit ein bisschen schleifpapier nachbearbeiten.

S&W hatte Browning spitzen; bin sicher das Askari, gerlinger, schirmer etc. auch ersatzspitzen fuehren...


----------



## niddafischer (21. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

oh entschuldigung ich habe mich verschrieben mir fällt das 3.te teil der rute nicht die spitze


----------



## Brassenfan (21. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

ist es gebrochen oder was ist damit ? 
welche feederrute hast du den


----------



## niddafischer (21. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

das teil habe ich beim umzug verloren und das ist eine shäkespeare alpha in 3,90m schon ein altes modell also ca 2 jahre


----------



## Brassenfan (22. März 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

ohh das ist übel ! aber dein händler kann dir da sicher ersatz besorgen


----------



## cooler wurm (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: berkley cherrywood feeder*

Hallo.... Ich bin noch anfänger im Angeln und ich wollte fragen ob mir jemand irgendeine Feederrute für den rhein empfehlen kann???? Damit mir keine Fische mehr abreißen beim drillen #q


----------

